# UsaHotStuff.com Review!



## StarOfDoom (May 6, 2015)

Hey guys! This is my first review, so it might not be the best, but I will try to put as much detail into this as possible! If you have any suggestions/sections for me to add/questions, just ask and I will add/answer them!

_*tl;dr These guys aren't the best, I wouldn't SUGGEST buying from them, but if you must, just beware of the few extra $ charges, and the extra handling time they take.*_

Okay, so i'm going to try to split this up into a few different groups. I ended up ordering a Gateway card from them. Here are my thoughts on the place!


*Website*

The website is... less than impressive. Between the cluttered website and all the spelling mistakes, it is just like any other quickly thrown together Chinese website, even though these guys claim to be stationed in the USA. You would think they could pay the like, maybe $20-40 to pay someone to read through their text and make it proper English. Other than that, the website seemed half decent, besides their blatant lying about their shipping claims (I'll get back to that later).


*Payment*

Everything about the payment went smooth. I used a MasterCard pre-paid card I got at Walmart at the same time I got my N3DSXL. No issues here, except for the fact that they did charge an extra few dollars (be sure to have enough on the card, I got a $80 gift card and after their extra charges I had less than $0.10 after the charges when I should have had over $4), as a few other people said. It seems to be an "international charge" even though they claim to be in the USA. Not happy about that charge, just watch out for it.


*Customer Support*

There have been some people who claim that their CS is horrible, but I didn't find it that bad, just... not the best. After about a week of ordering my item and the tracking number still not being functional, I sent an email to them saying that if they didn't actually ship the item in the next few days I would have to charge back, and I got an email less than 24 hours later saying that my item had been shipped a few days ago (obviously a lie, as tracking numbers are not multiple days delayed). About 24 hours later the tracking number started to function, and they had shipped it.


*Shipping*

Well, if everything else was bad, this is worse. They claim 3-5 day shipping (and as I remember it's $3? Not 100% sure on that). Well, after they shipped it, and it was actually out, it seemed to take about 4 days (although, I am very close to where they shipped it [I am in Maryland, they shipped from New Jersey], so I can't say what the shipping time will be if you are on the West Coast). Let's just say, I got it almost 2 weeks after I ordered it. It took them over a week to ship (and a message to their CS, as stated above) to ship... to the WRONG ADDRESS. Yeah. They shipped it to my address... except for the state they put Massachusetts... instead of Maryland... really? I checked the address I put, both my billing address and shipping address said Maryland, and they shipped it to Massachusetts. Luckily USPS managed to get it to me, but you would think they could at least ship it to my address, considering they had over a week to get it right.


*The Item*


Well, I finally got the product, and honestly, i'm very happy with it. I verified that it isn't a clone/copy (even though this website isn't on Gateway's list of verified sellers) and it works perfect. Not much else I can say here. It's just a Gateway that works perfect.


*Final Thoughts*

All in all, I got my Gateway card(s), albeit a little slow. It wasn't a clone, and it worked, so I am happy, but I wouldn't recommend buying from these guys to be completely honest. Buy from a most trusted seller if possible.

Thanks for reading guys! Hope it helped a few people! (I haven't re-read it. I don't fully have time right now. Will go back and re-read it and fix any errors in a little!)


----------

